# Best way to clean Turkey



## ruttecht (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello, My son and I will be going on our first Turkey hunt in a week or so and I was wondering about the best technique to clean a Turkey. We are both pretty excited about this hunt as we have only been hunting Pheasant before. Is there something I need to do to the bird right after he or I take it? I tried to do a search on cleaning the turkey but did not find anything. Any help or tips are greatly appreciated.
Thanks, 
Rog


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

You're best off gutting it after you get out of the field. Just make sure you have some latex gloves, because they don't smell good at all!! If you have a weak stomach, you might want to hold your breath or hope for a breeze.

The way I clean/process them is pull the skin back, bust the breast out, like a store bought turkey breast. Marinade that for about 8 hours or longer, then double wrap it in foil and put it on the grill. You won't think it's wild turkey. The trick is the foil, it pretty much steams itself and keeps it moist. Wild turkey will be dry if you try it most other ways.

Also, find a farmer/rancher and ask them where the birds are at if you are hunting in ND. They'll gladly point you in the right direction. PM me if you have more questions.

H2OfowlND


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't bother cleaning mine. I just skin it enough to bone out the breast, legs and back. There isn't anything else. You don't even need to break open the stomach area at all.


----------

